# question clipping off nugs



## cutthoatish420 (Aug 29, 2011)

If I clip off nugs that r done on my plant and leave the ones that could use a couple more weeks will Tue plant stay alive? Can I do that


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah, some folks harvest the top and bottom at seperate times.


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

without a doubt.

...i'm actually going to clip a couple of my lower buds at 6wks from my outdoor grow (12 days from now!!! ).  1) for taste test  2)to allow more energy to be concentrated on the top buds that get sun.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

I have taken the top half of a plant that is ready and harvest the other half in 3 weeks. It will not kill you plant. good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

I often harvest in stages.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

I do it as well.....unless I need the seat in the tent for another lady I actually like to harvest in stages.


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ty


----------

